# Wisconsin Judge Rules Ballot Drop Boxes Used in 2020 Election Were Illegal



## ColonelAngus (Jan 17, 2022)

Can't I collect votes from everyone in my neighborhood and turn in only the ones I like?

“The guidance from the Wisconsin Elections Commission on absentee ballot drop boxes was unlawful. There are just two legal methods to cast an absentee ballot in Wisconsin: through the mail or in-person at a clerk’s office. And voters must return their own ballots,” commented WILL Deputy Counsel Luke Berg. “We are pleased the court made this clear, providing Wisconsin voters with certainty for forthcoming elections.”









						Wisconsin Judge Rules Ballot Drop Boxes Used in 2020 Election Were Illegal
					

A judge in the state of Wisconsin ruled on Thursday that the use of ballot boxes in the 2020 election was, in fact, illegal. Joe Biden was declared the winner over Donald Trump in the state by 20,682...




					pjmedia.com


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 17, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Can't I collect votes from everyone in my neighborhood and turn in only the ones I like?
> 
> “The guidance from the Wisconsin Elections Commission on absentee ballot drop boxes was unlawful. There are just two legal methods to cast an absentee ballot in Wisconsin: through the mail or in-person at a clerk’s office. And voters must return their own ballots,” commented WILL Deputy Counsel Luke Berg. “We are pleased the court made this clear, providing Wisconsin voters with certainty for forthcoming elections.”
> 
> ...












						PJ Media
					

QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no




					mediabiasfactcheck.com
				





Probably fake news.

Can you find the story on Fox News?


----------



## eagle7-31 (Jan 17, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Can't I collect votes from everyone in my neighborhood and turn in only the ones I like?
> 
> “The guidance from the Wisconsin Elections Commission on absentee ballot drop boxes was unlawful. There are just two legal methods to cast an absentee ballot in Wisconsin: through the mail or in-person at a clerk’s office. And voters must return their own ballots,” commented WILL Deputy Counsel Luke Berg. “We are pleased the court made this clear, providing Wisconsin voters with certainty for forthcoming elections.”
> 
> ...











						Video Shows PA Official Admitting Election Laws Were Broken In 2020
					

This video provides yet another example of the widespread violations of election law during the last presidential election.




					thefederalist.com
				




Wisconsin is not the only state.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 17, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> PJ Media
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no
> ...


Before you automatically pull one Otis after another and claim the source is unreliable....you might want to Google the subject and check the validity of the story.
That way you won't appear to be foolish.


----------



## wamose (Jan 17, 2022)

That's why they're trying to pass their voter fraud act. They're trying to legalize all the criminal shit they pulled in 2020.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 17, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> . “We are pleased the court made this clear, providing Wisconsin voters with certainty for forthcoming elections.”


Just "forthcoming" elections?  This should be used to throw out all the fraudulent ballots for Biden in 2020.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 17, 2022)

Look, we all know how risky it is that people put ballots in drop boxes. They need to be put into mail boxes because it’s much more important that ballots be handled by numerous middlemen in the mail system rather than be directly collected by election staff.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 17, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Probably fake news.


post a link disproving the article.


----------



## CowboyTed (Jan 17, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Can't I collect votes from everyone in my neighborhood and turn in only the ones I like?
> 
> “The guidance from the Wisconsin Elections Commission on absentee ballot drop boxes was unlawful. There are just two legal methods to cast an absentee ballot in Wisconsin: through the mail or in-person at a clerk’s office. And voters must return their own ballots,” commented WILL Deputy Counsel Luke Berg. “We are pleased the court made this clear, providing Wisconsin voters with certainty for forthcoming elections.”
> 
> ...


So how about having supervised ballot boxes and let people vote...

This is another anti voter rule... The GOP don't want the people to vote, they are trying everything to stop the people being heard...

*GOP shows that they are afraid of the people...*


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 17, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> PJ Media
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no
> ...


How 'bout NPR?









						A Wisconsin judge rules absentee ballot drop boxes are not allowed under state law
					

The ruling could potentially remove an option for voting ahead of the state's crucial midterm elections. The decision is all but certain to be appealed.




					www.npr.org


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jan 17, 2022)

CowboyTed said:


> So how about having supervised ballot boxes and let people vote...
> 
> This is another anti voter rule... The GOP don't want the people to vote, they are trying everything to stop the people being heard...
> 
> *GOP shows that they are afraid of the people...*


There are plenty of supervised ballot boxes, they are in polling places on Election Day.  Before 2020 it never seemed to be a problem to cast votes on Election Day except for a small number of people who used a secure process because they were either shut in or out of state.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jan 17, 2022)

wamose said:


> That's why they're trying to pass their voter fraud act. They're trying to legalize all the criminal shit they pulled in 2020.



{...
After hearing three hours of arguments, Waukesha County Circuit Court Judge Michael Bohren determined state law allows absentee ballots to be returned in person or by mail — but not in a ballot drop box.
"It's all good and nice, but there's no authority to do it," Bohren said of the use of drop boxes.
...}




__





						Judge rules absentee ballot drop boxes can't be used in Wisconsin any longer
					





					www.msn.com
				




So the judge is NOT saying there was any voter fraud involved.
He is not saying ballots were not being turned in and counted.

And personally I think the judge is wrong.
If the same security is applied to the drop boxes as is given to ballot boxes at polling places, then these drop boxes are just a convenience for voters, so they do not have to travel as far.
I would only be wrong if the mail in ballot boxes at polling stations had higher security, such as checking ID, that the remote drop box did not have.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 17, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> There are plenty of supervised ballot boxes, they are in polling places on Election Day.  Before 2020 it never seemed to be a problem to cast votes on Election Day except for a small number of people who used a secure process because they were either shut in or out of state.


Tons of people vote by mail and have for years. It’s just more convenient.


----------



## hadit (Jan 17, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> There are plenty of supervised ballot boxes, they are in polling places on Election Day.  Before 2020 it never seemed to be a problem to cast votes on Election Day except for a small number of people who used a secure process because they were either shut in or out of state.


It's only an issue for democrats now because they think they have a whole new avenue to collect democrat votes. If the majority of mail-in ballots were for Republicans, they'd drop the issue like a hot potato and run around screaming it was an attack on democracy.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 17, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> How 'bout NPR?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the link:

_For example, a Sept. 25, 2020, letter from an attorney for Republican legislative leaders explicitly endorsed the use of drop boxes.

"We wholeheartedly support voters' use of any of these convenient, secure, and expressly authorized absentee-ballot-return methods," wrote attorney Misha Tseytlin representing Assembly Speaker Robin Vos and then-Senate Majority Leader Scott Fitzgerald.

Should this case find its way to the Wisconsin Supreme Court, all eyes will be on conservative Justice Brian Hagedorn, the court's swing vote. Hagedorn ruled against former President Donald Trump and his allies in multiple lawsuits seeking to overturn Wisconsin's 2020 presidential election._


----------



## g5000 (Jan 17, 2022)

The judge's ruling will be appealed and overturned.

_Only eight states—Arizona, California, Colorado, Hawaii, Montana, New Mexico, Oregon and Washington state—have explicit language about ballot drop boxes written into their laws. However, many more states provide ballot drop boxes or otherwise permit counties and other election officials to place ballot drop boxes for voters to use. All told, 40 states (and Washington, D.C.) will have ballot drop boxes available in one or more locations in 2020, while just 10 states will not have drop boxes._









						Ballot Drop-Off Options in All 50 States
					

What are the state-to-state differences in ballot drop-off options?




					www.lawfareblog.com


----------



## g5000 (Jan 17, 2022)

40 states use ballot drop boxes, even though only 8 have explicit laws allowing them.

This has been a common practice for *DECADES*.

The sore losers are just now finding these things out and trying to turn this into a bullshit "stolen election" claim, as if this practice is something new for the express purpose of stealing the election from Donald Trump.

Pathetic.


----------



## eagle7-31 (Jan 17, 2022)

CowboyTed said:


> So how about having supervised ballot boxes and let people vote...
> 
> This is another anti voter rule... The GOP don't want the people to vote, they are trying everything to stop the people being heard...
> 
> *GOP shows that they are afraid of the people...*


Usual demrat BS. Vote one of two ways, in person or request an absentee ballot to be received by the election board by election day. Overseas, military and emergency provisional ballots are the only ones to be counted after election day, say 3 days to a week later. End of story.


----------



## CowboyTed (Jan 17, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> {...
> After hearing three hours of arguments, Waukesha County Circuit Court Judge Michael Bohren determined state law allows absentee ballots to be returned in person or by mail — but not in a ballot drop box.
> "It's all good and nice, but there's no authority to do it," Bohren said of the use of drop boxes.
> ...}
> ...


Yea, he is a conservative judge by NPR...

This baby is getting appealed all day...









						A Wisconsin judge rules absentee ballot drop boxes are not allowed under state law
					

The ruling could potentially remove an option for voting ahead of the state's crucial midterm elections. The decision is all but certain to be appealed.




					www.npr.org
				




But it should be made clear that GOP are making it harder to vote... *Voters should be told that if there are delays it is GOP fault... *


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 17, 2022)

CowboyTed said:


> But it should be made clear that GOP are making it harder to vote... *Voters should be told that if there are delays it is GOP fault... *


Harder to vote illegally?  What's wrong with that?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 17, 2022)

g5000 said:


> From the link:
> 
> _For example, a Sept. 25, 2020, letter from an attorney for Republican legislative leaders explicitly endorsed the use of drop boxes.
> 
> ...


So?


----------



## wamose (Jan 17, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> {...
> After hearing three hours of arguments, Waukesha County Circuit Court Judge Michael Bohren determined state law allows absentee ballots to be returned in person or by mail — but not in a ballot drop box.
> "It's all good and nice, but there's no authority to do it," Bohren said of the use of drop boxes.
> ...}
> ...


For me, unlimited mail in voting is an invitation for fraud. In 2020, my 90 year old mother went to the polls only to find she had already cast a mail in ballot. But she didn't. So maybe a political scammer found out she didn't vote in 2016 and figured at 90 years old she was probably done voting then took the liberty to vote for her with the new lax voting rules our corrupt AG and Governor had installed. It took about an hour to resolve it and then they let her vote. But if she would have skipped the election, the mail in ballot that who knows sent in would have become a valid vote. Mail in votes should be registered to a specific person and should require an ID and valid signature. They should also be issued out of need, not convenience. It shouldn't be too much trouble for any American that is currently living in his district to show up at the polls and vote.


----------



## imawhosure (Jan 17, 2022)

Polls show 75% of Americans want voter ID.  Leftists are on the wrong side of this one by a very large margin.

And so, what is so hard?  You register to vote with an ID.  You show same ID when you vote.  If you are going to be out of town or are physically unable to show, you get an absentee ballot.

NOBODY sees the big deal, no matter what race they are, only Leftists do.  All of their reasons are not really reasons, they are EXCUSES, and Americans have caught on.  Americans are TIRED of these senseless challenges to elections, and are well aware that voter ID, along with enforcing not being able to harvest ballots, will go a long way towards stopping this.  Americans want integrity built back into the system, it appears for whatever reason, Leftists do not!


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 17, 2022)

Isn't every fucking mailbox in the USA a drop box for mail in ballots?

What is this pearl clutching over not enough ballot drop boxes?


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 17, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Isn't every fucking mailbox in the USA a drop box for mail in ballots?
> 
> What is this pearl clutching over not enough ballot drop boxes?


Ballot drop boxes are just like mailboxes only substantially more secure since the ballots don’t have to pass through the mail system.

The only objection to them comes from sore losers with nothing better to do.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Ballot drop boxes are just like mailboxes only substantially more secure since the ballots don’t have to pass through the mail system.
> 
> The only objection to them comes from sore losers with nothing better to do.


But they're not legal so the fraudulent votes for Biden should be thrown out.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 17, 2022)

There must be so many examples of people trying to vote, but not being allowed to vote because of GOP unfair laws.

List the people who want to vote but have been prevented:

1)


These people must be all over CNNMSNBCBSABCWAPONYT.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 17, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> But they're not legal so the fraudulent votes for Biden should be thrown out.


So you’re going to use this an excuse to deprive citizens of their vote?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 17, 2022)

CowboyTed said:


> So how about having supervised ballot boxes and let people vote...
> 
> This is another anti voter rule... The GOP don't want the people to vote, they are trying everything to stop the people being heard...
> 
> *GOP shows that they are afraid of the people...*


Yes. It's a move that targets urban areas. Urban areas trend Democrat, rural areas trend Republican. 

This will be appealed and stopped before the next election (on 2/15). But it will eventually succeed, meaning new legislation will be required to have community  drop boxes.

As is now the norm in this country, 61% of Wisconsin's state house are republican, despite slightly more people voting Democrat in 2020. So we know how this is going to go.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Look, we all know how risky it is that people put ballots in drop boxes. They need to be put into mail boxes because it’s much more important that ballots be handled by numerous middlemen in the mail system rather than be directly collected by election staff.


You are forgetting a judge says it was illegal. That makes the votes illegal. The election should have never been certified.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> So you’re going to use this an excuse to deprive citizens of their vote?


When they vote illegally, why not? If situations were reversed I can just imagine the outrage.


----------



## imawhosure (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Ballot drop boxes are just like mailboxes only substantially more secure since the ballots don’t have to pass through the mail system.
> 
> The only objection to them comes from sore losers with nothing better to do.



What an EXCUSE, lol.  Nobody said (or at least I didn't) that those boxes weren't secure, or that they couldn't be made secure in the future, but rather that the voting process BEFORE they are dropped in was not, or can NOT be made secure.  Quit using a red herring!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 17, 2022)

imawhosure said:


> What an EXCUSE, lol.  Nobody said (or at least I didn't) that those boxes weren't secure, or that they couldn't be made secure in the future, but rather that the voting process BEFORE they are dropped in was not, or can NOT be made secure.  Quit using a red herring!


Why not?

Do you imagine people are opening the ballots, seeing the votes, and resealing the ones they like? What? How?

By what mechanism would you perpetrate fraud, if you were inclined to do so?

Be specific.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> When they vote illegally, why not? If situations were reversed I can just imagine the outrage.


The government said they can vote by dropping it in the box. Are you going to punish them for doing so?


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> The government said they can vote by dropping it in the box. Are you going to punish them for doing so?


Didn't a judge just rule it illegal?


----------



## imawhosure (Jan 17, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Why not?
> 
> Do you imagine people are opening the ballots, seeing the votes, and resealing the ones they like? What? How?
> 
> ...



Because without voter ID, anyone can get a ballot.  If you are on the rolls, you get a ballot even if you no longer live at said address.  That means ballots are floating around that should NOT be in circulation.  They can be garnered, voted with, and deposited.

In more than a few instances it has been shown, that MORE people than were registered to vote, voted.  In way more instances it was shown, that fully 90% of people voted.  That is ridiculous, lol.  What it really shows is...................that if we take the over and believe that 20% more people decided to vote, it still leaves a very large disparity between votes cast, and votes received.

In which direction do YOU think those over votes went?

Oh, think they went for the GOP or were close to being split equally between Trump and Biden do ya?

Well then, in that case, you must be with me to wring the crookedness from BOTH political entities out of the system, and I thank you for your support!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 17, 2022)

imawhosure said:


> Because without voter ID, anyone can get a ballot.


But you can't just sign anyone's ballot. Signatures are verified.

Go ahead, try it.

So that won't work.

Any other ideas?

Be specific.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> The government said they can vote by dropping it in the box. Are you going to punish them for doing so?


The government did something illegal. I see no choice in the matter. There is a lot going on . More comes out every day.
However, as Navarro and others have argued, many of the election integrity cases brought before courts were dismissed because they lacked standing. Out of 90 cases related to the 2020 presidential election, only 25 were decided on the merits, and 18 of those were won by Trump and/or the GOP party in the lawsuit. 


*In the 14 months since the election, abundant evidence of irregularities has emerged through audits, investigations, and court decisions — much of it surfacing within the past month. 


In Pennsylvania this past week, for instance, a panel of judges ruled that Democratic state Attorney General Josh Shapiro must comply with a subpoena seeking personal information of about 9 million voters from the Senate Intergovernmental Operations Committee investigating the 2020 general election and 2021 primary. *








						Recent breakthroughs in 2020 election probes undercut narrative that legal avenues are exhausted
					

Mounting evidence of irregularities and rigged rules has emerged through state and local investigations, court decisions, financial disclosure, and audits in the 14 months since the election.




					justthenews.com


----------



## imawhosure (Jan 17, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> But you can't just sign anyone's ballot. Signatures are verified.
> 
> Go ahead, try it.
> 
> ...



LOL, no they are NOT!  Only when an election is challenged.  Before that, they are just counted.  You didn't know that?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> But you can't just sign anyone's ballot. Signatures are verified.
> 
> Go ahead, try it.
> 
> ...


They were not in GA. The SOS made a deal to count the unverified votes. Totally illegal.


----------



## imawhosure (Jan 17, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> But you can't just sign anyone's ballot. Signatures are verified.
> 
> Go ahead, try it.
> 
> ...


The ONLY sigs that are checked, are the sigs that come in person to vote, along with voter ID, lol


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> But you can't just sign anyone's ballot. Signatures are verified.
> 
> Go ahead, try it.
> 
> ...



Dude, you need to wake up!  In our state of Indiana, the only sigs checked are for the people who show up in person to vote, and they have to have voter ID on top of that, lol.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The government did something illegal. I see no choice in the matter. There is a lot going on . More comes out every day.
> However, as Navarro and others have argued, many of the election integrity cases brought before courts were dismissed because they lacked standing. Out of 90 cases related to the 2020 presidential election, only 25 were decided on the merits, and 18 of those were won by Trump and/or the GOP party in the lawsuit.
> 
> 
> ...


So you’re going to punish people for something the government did?

You can’t change the rules of the election after people voted. It’s depriving people of their rights.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> So you’re going to punish people for something the government did?
> 
> You can’t change the rules of the election after people voted. It’s depriving people of their rights.


You cannot change them without the State legislature before they vote either.


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 17, 2022)

CowboyTed said:


> So how about having supervised ballot boxes and let people vote...
> 
> This is another anti voter rule... The GOP don't want the people to vote, they are trying everything to stop the people being heard...
> 
> *GOP shows that they are afraid of the people...*


Actually we want everyone's vote to count. Not to be eliminated with ballots that were filled out by some liberal multiple times. There is already mail in voting. We don't need ballot dumping.


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> So you’re going to punish people for something the government did?
> 
> You can’t change the rules of the election after people voted. It’s depriving people of their rights.


Liberals cheated and punished over half of Americans. The funny part is you put the worst two people you could've ever put in there. Karma is a great thing!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 17, 2022)

Part of Biden's greatest Voter Fraud Organization


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You cannot change them without the State legislature before they vote either.


You should have brought it up before the election.  You’re just trying to punish people who did nothing wrong other than vote for the wrong person.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> You should have brought it up before the election.  You’re just trying to punish people who did nothing wrong other than vote for the wrong person.


How can you bring up something that was hidden? Illegal is illegal. The rule of law is the question here. Are we going to follow it or not?


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How can you bring up something that was hidden? Illegal is illegal. The rule of law is the question here. Are we going to follow it or not?


What was hidden?

Sure. Follow the law. Next election no ballot boxes.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> What was hidden?
> 
> Sure. Follow the law. Next election no ballot boxes.


That the boxes were illegal. They knew this as they set it up.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That the boxes were illegal. They knew this as they set it up.


The court ruling just came down.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> The court ruling just came down.


And that ruling says?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 17, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Just "forthcoming" elections?  This should be used to throw out all the fraudulent ballots for Biden in 2020.



Sure, just as soon as you ID the ballots that came in via the drop boxes.

Let us know when that is done


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 17, 2022)

CowboyTed said:


> So how about having supervised ballot boxes and let people vote...
> 
> This is another anti voter rule... The GOP don't want the people to vote, they are trying everything to stop the people being heard...
> 
> *GOP shows that they are afraid of the people...*


No.....not at all. We're worried about all of these loopholes you folks have dreamed up that creates opportunities to cheat. 
No rational person buys this nonsense about Picture I.D.s being racist. 
Say that to me in person and wait for my reaction.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> And that ruling says?


You said they knew before the election. Impossible. The ruling just came down.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 17, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> PJ Media
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no
> ...


you are too lazy to look shit up, yet qualified to spot fake news.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Sure, just as soon as you ID the ballots that came in via the drop boxes.
> 
> Let us know when that is done


So you think obvious fraud is OK if it cannot be proven because of illegal activities that prevent just that? I see. Morally bankrupt, that is a name I am calling you.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 17, 2022)

CowboyTed said:


> Yea, he is a conservative judge by NPR...
> 
> This baby is getting appealed all day...
> 
> ...


no. this is 100% incorrect. 

they are not making it EASIER, but this isn't the same. 

you wanna vote, follow approved processes for all


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> You said they knew before the election. Impossible. The ruling just came down.


Are you telling me they did not know these changes had to go through the state legislature? Try again.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> So you think obvious fraud is OK if it cannot be proven because of illegal activities that prevent just that? I see. Morally bankrupt, that is a name I am calling you.



Actually, it is not fraud.  The voters followed the rules they were given.   The fact the rule has now been changed does not mean you can go back and disenfranchise voters who followed the rules they were given. 


And I am still waiting for you to tell the board how you will determine which ballots came via the drop boxes....I am happy to wait for your answer


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Are you telling me they did not know these changes had to go through the state legislature? Try again.


I don’t know what they knew. I know that the ruling didn’t come until AFTER the election and that you want to use it to take away the votes of citizens who did nothing wrong.

That’s not right and no one in the right mind would think that’s what should happen.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

Another source. Hit it Otis. 









						Wisconsin Judge Bans Drop Boxes, Says Election Officials Broke The Law
					

The Wisconsin legislature has launched a special counsel investigation into the 2020 election in which officials say laws were broken.




					thefederalist.com
				




Likewise, *Wisconsin law provides that no person “may receive a ballot from or give a ballot to a person other than the election official in charge.”* This, the plaintiffs argued, is a clear prohibition on ballot harvesting, the practice of third parties collecting absentee ballots from voters.


*Despite this, the Wisconsin Elections Commission sent a memo to municipal clerks ahead of the 2020 election indicating that “a family member or another person may also return the ballot on behalf of the voter” and that ballots could be returned in drop boxes instead of in person at the clerk’s office.*

Are you telling me election officials did not know the law that only the legislature can change? Bullshit and planned fraud.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> PJ Media
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no
> ...


You would accept *FoxNews*!
Even I wouldn't!


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> I don’t know what they knew. I know that the ruling didn’t come until AFTER the election and that you want to use it to take away the votes of citizens who did nothing wrong.
> 
> That’s not right and no one in the right mind would think that’s what should happen.


We cannot verify those votes if they were received illegally. Therefore the state fucked up and like usual the people pay the price. Those votes are invalid.

You are saying that we know it was illegal but not to do a thing about it? That is stupid. The election was stolen.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 17, 2022)

Racist Dims claim black people can't figure out how to vote.  

Just racist as hell...


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 17, 2022)

CowboyTed said:


> So how about having supervised ballot boxes and let people vote...
> 
> This is another anti voter rule... The GOP don't want the people to vote, they are trying everything to stop the people being heard...
> 
> *GOP shows that they are afraid of the people...*




Here's an idea, how about we just use the rules that got maobama elected, twice. Or are you commies admitting you can win under those rules any more?

.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> We cannot verify those votes if they were received illegally. Therefore the state fucked up and like usual the people pay the price. Those votes are invalid.
> 
> You are saying that we know it was illegal but not to do a thing about it? That is stupid. The election was stolen.


There’s no difference in verifying a vote in a drop box as in the mail, which is perfectly legal.

You are just looking for an excuse to take away the votes of people you think voted wrong.

I’m not saying to not do anything about it. If the court rules against them, don’t have them next election. That’s it.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> There’s no difference in verifying a vote in a drop box as in the mail, which is perfectly legal.
> 
> You are just looking for an excuse to take away the votes of people you think voted wrong.
> 
> I’m not saying to not do anything about it. If the court rules against them, don’t have them next election. That’s it.


The law says different. What part of that can't you comprehend?


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 17, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> {...
> After hearing three hours of arguments, Waukesha County Circuit Court Judge Michael Bohren determined state law allows absentee ballots to be returned in person or by mail — but not in a ballot drop box.
> "It's all good and nice, but there's no authority to do it," Bohren said of the use of drop boxes.
> ...}
> ...




So a judge ruling according to state law, is wrong? Only in commie lala land.

.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The law says different. What part of that can't you comprehend?


The law says what? There’s no law that says you can take away people’s votes who didn’t do anything wrong.

This isn’t about vote security. It’s about changing the rules after the election to benefit yourself.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Tons of people vote by mail and have for years. It’s just more convenient.




And where does this ruling prevent that?

.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 17, 2022)

g5000 said:


> The judge's ruling will be appealed and overturned.
> 
> _Only eight states—Arizona, California, Colorado, Hawaii, Montana, New Mexico, Oregon and Washington state—have explicit language about ballot drop boxes written into their laws. However, many more states provide ballot drop boxes or otherwise permit counties and other election officials to place ballot drop boxes for voters to use. All told, 40 states (and Washington, D.C.) will have ballot drop boxes available in one or more locations in 2020, while just 10 states will not have drop boxes._
> 
> ...




And? WI has different laws. Those laws were upheld, deal with it.

.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 17, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> And where does this ruling prevent that?
> 
> .


Never said anything about it preventing that. Perhaps you need to review context before posting a reply.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> The law says what? There’s no law that says you can take away people’s votes who didn’t do anything wrong.
> 
> This isn’t about vote security. It’s about changing the rules after the election to benefit yourself.


You have a moot point. The law was broken, period.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 17, 2022)

If these drop boxes were placed in the larger cities then obviously they were filled with ballots for Biden.  And since this judgement makes those ballots fraudulent, those votes for Biden should be thrown out.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 17, 2022)

Lefties, lets have the anecdotes of black people who want to vote, but are not allowed because of PUB LAWS.

LIST THEM.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You have a moot point. The law was broken, period.


The point is that you are trying to use it as an excuse to take away the rights of people to vote in the election.

Not ever going to happen because it’s wrong.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> The point is that you are trying to use it as an excuse to take away the rights of people to vote in the election.
> 
> Not ever going to happen because it’s wrong.


The point is they broke the lw by setting up those drop boxes without the legislatures approval. They *knowingly* abetted the obvious fraud. They should be held accountable.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The point is they broke the lw by setting up those drop boxes without the legislatures approval. They *knowingly* abetted the obvious fraud. They should be held accountable.


See posts 16 and 17.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The point is they broke the lw by setting up those drop boxes without the legislatures approval. They *knowingly* abetted the obvious fraud. They should be held accountable.


So you no longer want citizen’s votes to be disregarded? That’s progress I guess.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> The point is that you are trying to use it as an excuse to take away the rights of people to vote in the election.
> 
> Not ever going to happen because it’s wrong.


You are trying to justify breaking the law. That does not work. The election was an illegal clusterfuck in every swing state. More comes out every day. Biden is illegitimate..


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 17, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Actually, it is not fraud.  The voters followed the rules they were given.   The fact the rule has now been changed does not mean you can go back and disenfranchise voters who followed the rules they were given.
> 
> 
> And I am still waiting for you to tell the board how you will determine which ballots came via the drop boxes....I am happy to wait for your answer




The rules existed at the time of the election, they aren't being changed, just enforced going forward.

.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

g5000 said:


> See posts 16 and 17.


The posts that came from a blog? Try again. They carry no legal weight.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are trying to justify breaking the law. That does not work. The election was an illegal clusterfuck in every swing state. More comes out every day. Biden is illegitimate..


I’m not justifying any law breaking. I’m just trying to prevent some assholes from taking away the votes of citizens who did nothing wrong.

The objection to ballot drop boxes is merely technical. It’s like passing a law that you have to sign ballots with a blue pen and throwing out everything with black ink. It’s meaningless other than to give an opportunity to the jerks who want to disregard the votes from people who they think voted wrong.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> I’m not justifying any law breaking. I’m just trying to prevent some assholes from taking away the votes of citizens who did nothing wrong.
> 
> The objection to ballot drop boxes is merely technical. It’s like passing a law that you have to sign ballots with a blue pen and throwing out everything with black ink. It’s meaningless other than to give an opportunity to the jerks who want to disregard the votes from people who they think voted wrong.


Yes you are. The people are not at fault, the state is. It still invalidates those votes.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 17, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> The rules existed at the time of the election, they aren't being changed, just enforce going forward.
> 
> .



And the people that used the drop boxes did so in good faith based on what they were told.   Thus it would be wrong to disenfranchise them even if there were some way to tell which ballots came from the drop boxes, which there is not


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It still invalidates those votes.



Only in your mind, not in the eyes of the legal system


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are trying to justify breaking the law. That does not work. The election was an illegal clusterfuck in every swing state. More comes out every day. Biden is illegitimate..


colfax *always* justifies crime.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Yes you are. The people are not at fault, the state is. It still invalidates those votes.


The only reason you want any votes invalidated is because they didn’t vote for Trump.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Only in your mind, not in the eyes of the legal system



Here is an admission of knowingly breaking the law. They used people so they could defraud Trump.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The posts that came from a blog? Try again. They carry no legal weight.


You really are retarded.

40 states have been using ballot drop boxes for decades, even though only 8 have explicit laws allowing them.

You retards think this was some special case just to beat Trump because you are shown very carefully framed stories.   Your propagandists depend on your everlasting ignorance.

I bet even your own state has been using drop boxes for decades without an explicit law allowing them.

Goddam kid, you are really really stupid.  And unbelievably credulous.  You must have a dozen holes in your head.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> The only reason you want any votes invalidated is because they didn’t vote for Trump.


You or I have no idea who the votes were for, do wee? Sounds like you know they were for Biden. Invalidating all of them solves that problem. Let the voters sue the state and have the people responsible held accountable.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

g5000 said:


> You really are retarded.
> 
> 40 states have been using ballot drop boxes for decades, even though only 8 have explicit laws allowing them.
> 
> ...


The law was broken. It was knowingly broken. You are the retard.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 17, 2022)

Here is a web site showing those states which have ballot drop boxes:  Ballot Return Options | U.S. Vote Foundation

My goodness, look at all those RED states which have them!  Alert the fraud police!


----------



## iceberg (Jan 17, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Actually, it is not fraud.  The voters followed the rules they were given.   The fact the rule has now been changed does not mean you can go back and disenfranchise voters who followed the rules they were given.
> 
> 
> And I am still waiting for you to tell the board how you will determine which ballots came via the drop boxes....I am happy to wait for your answer


while i can't separate the ballots at this point, we can damn sure prosecute anyone who may have broken laws. do that and move on. about all we can do really.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 17, 2022)

iceberg said:


> while i can't separate the ballots at this point, we can damn sure prosecute anyone who may have broken laws. do that and move on. about all we can do really.



So everyone that voted by using a drop box should be prosecuted, is that what you are saying?


----------



## iceberg (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> I’m not justifying any law breaking. I’m just trying to prevent some assholes from taking away the votes of citizens who did nothing wrong.
> 
> The objection to ballot drop boxes is merely technical. It’s like passing a law that you have to sign ballots with a blue pen and throwing out everything with black ink. It’s meaningless other than to give an opportunity to the jerks who want to disregard the votes from people who they think voted wrong.


i shouldn't have to object to a ballot drop box that by definition was already illegal. while we can't separate the votes at this point, we can prosecute those who went around or broke the law.

do that and it will discourage people from breaking the law again.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The law was broken. It was knowingly broken. You are the retard.


What law?  Please point to the law banning drop boxes.

Thank you.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 17, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> So everyone that voted by using a drop box should be prosecuted, is that what you are saying?


no that's not what i said and no i won't play your games.

anyone who setup those boxes - IF ILLEGAL - prosecute and move on.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 17, 2022)

Gee, 32 states have been "breaking the law" for decades.

Yeah.  Okay.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 17, 2022)

iceberg said:


> no that's not what i said and no i won't play your games.
> 
> anyone who setup those boxes - IF ILLEGAL - prosecute and move on.



The judge ruled them illegal as of now.  Does that mean that those that set them up prior to the ruling broke the law?

I do not think that is what it means.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 17, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> The judge ruled them illegal as of now.  Does that mean that those that set them up prior to the ruling broke the law?
> 
> I do not think that is what it means.


if they were legal at the time, then not much anyone can do. i *do* strongly feel that a lot of liberties were taken in how the laws were changed FOR THE CRISIS, but that is another matter that may never get undone. however, if anyone did do something illegal in regard to ballot harvesting, drop boxes, and the like, prosecute. this isn't complex. we just all seem to want to make it that way.

in the end all i am saying is *if* anyone did anything *illegal* at the time you must prosecute those who did something illegal in setting this up. those who simply followed rules they were given can't be "guilty" if they were doing whatever "todays" rules were.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 17, 2022)

iceberg said:


> i shouldn't have to object to a ballot drop box that by definition was already illegal. while we can't separate the votes at this point, we can prosecute those who went around or broke the law.
> 
> do that and it will discourage people from breaking the law again.


“By definition” nonsense. There’s no definition that declares them illegal.

But hey, criminal prosecutions for the political opposition based on policy disagreements. Nothing authoritarian about that.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> I’m not justifying any law breaking. I’m just trying to prevent some assholes from taking away the votes of citizens who did nothing wrong.
> 
> The objection to ballot drop boxes is merely technical. It’s like passing a law that you have to sign ballots with a blue pen and throwing out everything with black ink. It’s meaningless other than to give an opportunity to the jerks who want to disregard the votes from people who they think voted wrong.




Funny, when I did my refi, they required we sign with blue pens so the original could easily be distinguished from photo copies. It would make sense to require ballots be signed with a blue pen.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 17, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> And the people that used the drop boxes did so in good faith based on what they were told.   Thus it would be wrong to disenfranchise them even if there were some way to tell which ballots came from the drop boxes, which there is not




Perhaps some used them in good faith, I can't say the boxes were established in good faith. And what did you fail to understand about the law being enforced going forward?

.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Here is a web site showing those states which have ballot drop boxes:  Ballot Return Options | U.S. Vote Foundation
> 
> My goodness, look at all those RED states which have them!  Alert the fraud police!


That means nothing. The laws were broken in WI. PA. AZ. and GA. The election was rigged in the Democrats favor. All the laws broken enabled fraudulent votes.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 17, 2022)

g5000 said:


> What law?  Please point to the law banning drop boxes.
> 
> Thank you.




Read the fucking OP again, there were only two legal ways to return mail in ballots, drop boxes wasn't one of them.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 17, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> The judge ruled them illegal as of now.  Does that mean that those that set them up prior to the ruling broke the law?
> 
> I do not think that is what it means.




That's exactly what it means.

.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 17, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> And what did you fail to understand about the law being enforced going forward?



I understand it 100%


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 17, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> That's exactly what it means.
> 
> .



Nope


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

g5000 said:


> What law?  Please point to the law banning drop boxes.
> 
> Thank you.


WI. has a law about who can return a ballot and how many to an *election official. *Was there an *election official* at every drop box? You lose, moron. Every day more proof the election was stolen and no one is stopping until it is proven. There is PROOF the laws were broken. That means the election in those states never should have been certified.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> WI. has a law about who can return a ballot and how many to an *election official. *Was there an election official at every drop box? You lose, moron. Every day more proof the election was stolen and no one is stopping until it is proven. There is PROOF the laws were broken. That means the election in those states never should have been certified.


You need to check your household water for lead.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

g5000 said:


> You need to check your household water for lead.


You need to admit the laws broken enabled fraud.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> “By definition” nonsense. There’s no definition that declares them illegal.
> 
> But hey, criminal prosecutions for the political opposition based on policy disagreements. Nothing authoritarian about that.


no. the democrats do it all the time.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Can't I collect votes from everyone in my neighborhood and turn in only the ones I like?
> 
> “The guidance from the Wisconsin Elections Commission on absentee ballot drop boxes was unlawful. There are just two legal methods to cast an absentee ballot in Wisconsin: through the mail or in-person at a clerk’s office. And voters must return their own ballots,” commented WILL Deputy Counsel Luke Berg. “We are pleased the court made this clear, providing Wisconsin voters with certainty for forthcoming elections.”
> 
> ...


You mean the practice that Republicans endorsed? Murphy’s Law: How Absentee Ballot Boxes Became Illegal What's it going to be losers? You were for them when you won, but now that you aren't winning, it becomes illegal. LOL! Just more voter suppression.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You need to admit the laws broken enabled fraud.


How exactly were they broken, when this action was endorsed by Republicans? Answer, because you aren't winning. Had Trump won, we would have never heard of drop off boxes.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> You mean the practice that Republicans endorsed? Murphy’s Law: How Absentee Ballot Boxes Became Illegal What's it going to be losers? You were for them when you won, but now that you aren't winning, it becomes illegal. LOL! Just more voter suppression.


The state law says they are illegal. Illegality is not partisan. Next.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

iceberg said:


> no. the democrats do it all the time.


Republicans endorsed it. Make up your fucking minds cheaters.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> Republicans endorsed it. Make up your fucking minds cheaters.


You endorsed riots...doesn't make riots legal.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The state law says they are illegal. Illegality is not partisan. Next.


So, do we need a recount then? Now that they magically become illegal, because you lost, but wouldn't hear a peep from anyone had they won? 

We should do a recount of 2016 with all the illegal voter purges that were handed out to voters.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> You endorsed riots...doesn't make riots legal.


Prove I endorsed riots you piece of shit.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 17, 2022)

iceberg said:


> no. the democrats do it all the time.


Like who?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> Prove I endorsed riots you piece of shit.


Your obsession 1/6 and your lack of concern for the riots, you piece of shit.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The state law says they are illegal. Illegality is not partisan. Next.


You are right, legality is not partisan. Which is why we need to send these fake electors to jail for forging signatures on fake documents to try and overturn the last election in Wisconsin. But ha, let's have a recount from 2016 too. After all, it was the illegal voter purges that decided several of the swing states.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Like who?


Yea, I'm waiting for that answer. The old "Democrats do it too" excuse.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> So, do we need a recount then? Now that they magically become illegal, because you lost, but wouldn't hear a peep from anyone had they won?
> 
> We should do a recount of 2016 with all the illegal voter purges that were handed out to voters.


No recount necessary. Just invalidate the votes from the drop boxes.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> You are right, legality is not partisan. Which is why we need to send these fake electors to jail for forging signatures on fake documents to try and overturn the last election in Wisconsin. But ha, let's have a recount from 2016 too. After all, it was the illegal voter purges that decided several of the swing states.


Isn't that an "ism"? They did nothing illegal alternative electors are symbolic, you fucking nitwit.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Your obsession 1/6 and your lack of concern for the riots, you piece of shit.


You don't know me mf. And a 1/6 obsession? Speaking of concerns, if you care about this country, everyone should be alarmed and alert to 1/6. These folks tried to steal the Democratic Republic by trying to stop the vote count of a free and fair election. Are you so fucking dumb, you don't get that?


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> Yea, I'm waiting for that answer. The old "Democrats do it too" excuse.


Five bucks says it’s a bunch of people who weren’t in government and Michael Flynn.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> Republicans endorsed it. Make up your fucking minds cheaters.


Endorsements do not change laws, legislatures do.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> You don't know me mf. And a 1/6 obsession? Speaking of concerns, if you care about this country, everyone should be alarmed and alert to 1/6. These folks tried to steal the Democratic Republic by trying to stop the vote count of a free and fair election. Are you so fucking dumb, you don't get that?


They wanted an investigation before certification. They stopped nothing. Tell the truth.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No recount necessary. Just invalidate the votes from the drop boxes.


Why would you invalidate those votes Republicans endorsed? Do they get to cast their ballot again, since 14 months ago, they cast their ballots?


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Endorsements do not change laws, legislatures do.


So you're full of shit then, especially when you lose. Got it.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> Why would you invalidate those votes Republicans endorsed? Do they get to cast their ballot again, since 14 months ago, they cast their ballots?


What did I tell you about endorsements? Endorsing something does not make it legal.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They wanted an investigation before certification. They stopped nothing. Tell the truth.


They would have. That's why they were there, and it's why eleven oath keepers were arrested on federal charges for sedition.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> So you're full of shit then, especially when you lose. Got it.


You are the turd here. Anything else?


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What did I tell you about endorsements? Endorsing something does not make it legal.


We didn't endorse illegal voter purges either. That's also illegal. If you're going to do something right, then do something right. We have to revisit the illegal voter purges from 2016 that Hillary would have won, had those purges not happened. Fair enough?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> They would have. That's why they were there, and it's why eleven oath keepers were arrested on federal charges for sedition.


Have you read what Oathkeepers vow to do? Nothing in their creed is seditious. They follow the Constitution to the letter. It should come out during the trial and Garland and the FBI will look even more inept than they already are.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> We didn't endorse illegal voter purges either. That's also illegal. If you're going to do something right, then do something right. We have to revisit the illegal voter purges from 2016 that Hillary would have won, had those purges not happened. Fair enough?


The purge would not be illegal. You are really dumb.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are the turd here. Anything else?


No, I just proved you full of shit. It's only important if you lose. What about the drop boxes from 2016? What about the illegal purges from 2016?


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Have you read what Oathkeepers vow to do? Nothing in their creed is seditious. They follow the Constitution to the letter. It should come out during the trial and Garland and the FBI will look even more inept than they already are.


We don't pay attention to what they say, we pay attention to what they do. What they did on Jan.6th was sedition.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> You don't know me mf. And a 1/6 obsession? Speaking of concerns, if you care about this country, everyone should be alarmed and alert to 1/6. These folks tried to steal the Democratic Republic by trying to stop the vote count of a free and fair election. Are you so fucking dumb, you don't get that?


I don't want to know you.
I'm more concerned about the murder wave taking place in NYC right now.
Yet another Progressive DA who won't enforce the law.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The purge would not be illegal. You are really dumb.


Purges: A Growing Threat to the Right to Vote  You don't know what the fuck you are talking about.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No recount necessary. Just invalidate the votes from the drop boxes.


Why?


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I don't want to know you.
> I'm more concerned about the murder wave taking place in NYC right now.
> Yet another Progressive DA who won't enforce the law.


Thank God! 

 And another "what about this."  🤪🤪🤪🤪 You're nuts.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 17, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Nope




Read the OP again commie, there are only two legal methods of returning mail ballots, and drop boxes ain't one of them. So the people that set up the boxes were violating the law and they are paid to know and follow the law. So at the least they should be fired, at worse, prosecuted.

.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> Thank God!
> 
> And another "what about this."  🤪🤪🤪🤪 You're nuts.


I see you don't follow the news...why am I not surprised?


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Why?


It's more crazy talk from the cheaters. Lets take the votes away from the last election, but when cornered with the illegal voter purges, we'll, those folks can't vote. Why in the hell not? My goose is just as good as his goose right?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> No, I just proved you full of shit. It's only important if you lose. What about the drop boxes from 2016? What about the illegal purges from 2016?


Those records are gone. We still have the data from 2020. Next, you suck at this.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> “By definition” nonsense. There’s no definition that declares them illegal.
> 
> But hey, criminal prosecutions for the political opposition based on policy disagreements. Nothing authoritarian about that.


from the headline, the judge declared them illegal.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> Purges: A Growing Threat to the Right to Vote  You don't know what the fuck you are talking about.


Fuck you and that propaganda.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> We didn't endorse illegal voter purges either. That's also illegal. If you're going to do something right, then do something right. We have to revisit the illegal voter purges from 2016 that Hillary would have won, had those purges not happened. Fair enough?




State officials are required by federal law to maintain voter rolls. You commies cry and sue every time they try.

.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> Read the OP again commie, there are only two legal methods of returning mail ballots, and drop boxes ain't one of them. So the people that set up the boxes were violating the law and they are paid to know and follow the law. So at the least they should be fired, at worse, prosecuted.
> 
> .


Let me tell you something chief, fixing something Republicans endorsed is on you. You and your ilk first need to get your house in order before you start pretending you care about what is legal;  









						Maddow Unearths Five Fake State Documents Declaring Trump Victory in 2020 Election
					

At least five forged certificates of ascertainment were sent in to the National Archives.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> We don't pay attention to what they say, we pay attention to what they do. What they did on Jan.6th was sedition.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Fuck you and that propaganda.


You lose dick head. The idiot has no clothes folks. No counter argument. Big failure there buddy. Now get lost with all your bs.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


>


Yea, more losing. You can't debate shit can you?


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> State officials are required by federal law to maintain voter rolls. You commies cry and sue every time they try.
> 
> .


Purges: A Growing Threat to the Right to Vote  Not when they are illegal. And boy howdy have they been illegal.  There was so much of it in fact, the 2016 election went to Trump.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> You lose dick head. The idiot has no clothes folks. No counter argument. Big failure there buddy. Now get lost with all your bs.


I do not need a counter argument when you post opinions, idiot.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Fuck you and that propaganda.


Prove it loser. Show us what you've got MF.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 17, 2022)

iceberg said:


> from the headline, the judge declared them illegal.


I see that. Saying they’re “by definition” illegal is outlandish. Saying people need to be prosecuted for this is outlandish.

Just more hyperventilating partisanship.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> Let me tell you something chief, fixing something Republicans endorsed is on you. You and your ilk first need to get your house in order before you start pretending you care about what is legal;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What does that have to do with setting up illegal drop boxes? I'm not going to play into your deflection.

.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I do not need a counter argument when you post opinions, idiot.


https://www.gregpalast.com/election-stolen-heres/  Opinions my ass. Show me where I'm wrong loser.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> What does that have to do with setting up illegal drop boxes? I'm not going to play into your deflection.
> 
> .


I beg of everybody in the name of everything that's holy to stop encouraging BWK to post.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> Purges: A Growing Threat to the Right to Vote  Not when they are illegal. And boy howdy have they been illegal.  There was so much of it in fact, the 2016 election went to Trump.




According to who? Some commie org?

.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> Prove it loser. Show us what you've got MF.


The Brennan Report is an opinion. They are a partisan arm of the Democratic party. So you showed us shit and you have just been shoved in it.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The Brennan Report is an opinion. They are a partisan arm of the Democratic party. So you showed us shit and you have just been shoved in it.


Can we all put BWK on *Ignore* in unison!!!!!!
Have mercy on me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> https://www.gregpalast.com/election-stolen-heres/  Opinions my ass. Show me where I'm wrong loser.


That is not factual. You are unbelievably stupid. Go away, do us and yourself a favor.

One more thing, do not ever think you can tell me what to do. Got it?


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> What does that have to do with setting up illegal drop boxes? I'm not going to play into your deflection.
> 
> .


Deflection? An illegal voter purge is no deflection. What comes around goes around. If we are going to be fair, we are going to be fair. We must revisit the illegal voter purges in all the various states. Guess what we will find? Trump lost in 2016. 

And the fake electors? What are you going to do about that illegal maneuver? You want to talk about illegal, let's talk about illegal. Isn't that what this thread is about? 
Answer, you can't talk about it. That's the point. 

But then again, you aren't getting the point. These voter suppression bills are illegal as well. Garland said they were. And? Do we see the Right running to change them? No! Fuck you and your fourteen month later law that Republicans were guilty of endorsing.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 17, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> State officials are required by federal law to maintain voter rolls. You commies cry and sue every time they try.
> 
> .


There’s been a few “oopsies” we deleted a bunch of minorities for no reason.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Can we all put BWK on *Ignore* in unison!!!!!!
> Have mercy on me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You are too much of a coward to lock horns with me chief, as the rest of your ilk. You can't handle the truth. Illegal voter purges were rampant in 2016. I proved it. What have you proven? Nothing! You can't just post a link discrediting the Brennan center, so you scurry off with the excuse that it's an opinion. We'll, your opinion sucks, because that's all you've got. Now go home and cry to mommy.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> You are too much of a coward to lock horns with me chief, as the rest of your ilk. You can't handle the truth. Illegal voter purges were rampant in 2016. I proved it. What have you proven? Nothing! You can't just post a link discrediting the Brennan center, so you scurry off with the excuse that it's an opinion. We'll, your opinion sucks, because that's all you've got. Now go home and cry to mommy.


Illegal stuff probably happens on both sides of the aisle.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That is not factual. You are unbelievably stupid. Go away, do us and yourself a favor.
> 
> One more thing, do not ever think you can tell me what to do. Got it?


I don't see a link proving it is not factual. Where is it? LOL! When are you nincompoops going to understand, that just because your fantasies say it isn't factual, doesn't mean anything. Documented facts you fools. Get a clue.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> https://www.gregpalast.com/election-stolen-heres/  Opinions my ass. Show me where I'm wrong loser.


I go to that site every...never.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Illegal stuff probably happens on both sides of the aisle.


Thus far, most have come from the Republican side. Fake electors trying to overturn an election and voter purges by Republicans for no good reason are two big ones. 

And now these suppression bills. That solidifies everything I have been saying. THEY DO NOT WANT MINORITIES VOTING. PERIOD!


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 17, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I beg of everybody in the name of everything that's holy to stop encouraging BWK to post.




Let him make a fool of himself. It's entertaining.

.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> Thus far, most have come from the Republican side. Fake electors trying to overturn an election and voter purges by Republicans for no good reason are two big ones.
> 
> And now these suppression bills. That solidifies everything I have been saying. THEY DO NOT WANT MINORITIES VOTING. PERIOD!


Population wise, 1 Democrat District Republican cheat can *easily* outnumber 10 Republican District cheats.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I go to that site every...never.


Speak English. Discredit the info with other purge counts.

We have Palast interviewing the sinister Kobach, and caught that cheating mf with his pants down. It was sickening to watch him squirm around running from Palast and the truth. It was embarrassing;  
Double votes, double votes! This is how the election of 2016 was stolen.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> Let him make a fool of himself. It's entertaining.
> 
> .


The truth is busting your ass isn't it? The Right cannot handle it.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> Let him make a fool of himself. It's entertaining.
> 
> .


The truth has no fool chief. But that's okay. I proved my point, and buried yours. Have a nice day.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> Deflection? An illegal voter purge is no deflection. What comes around goes around. If we are going to be fair, we are going to be fair. We must revisit the illegal voter purges in all the various states. Guess what we will find? Trump lost in 2016.
> 
> And the fake electors? What are you going to do about that illegal maneuver? You want to talk about illegal, let's talk about illegal. Isn't that what this thread is about?
> Answer, you can't talk about it. That's the point.
> ...




Hey stupid fuck, the topic is illegal drop boxes, stay on topic or I'll report you for trying to derail the thread. You want to talk about something different, start a thread on it.

.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> The judge ruled them illegal as of now.  Does that mean that those that set them up prior to the ruling broke the law?
> 
> I do not think that is what it means.


That's what they want it to mean. They are desperate.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> There’s been a few “oopsies” we deleted a bunch of minorities for no reason.




Who's "we"?

.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> Hey stupid fuck, the topic is illegal drop boxes, stay on topic or I'll report you for trying to derail the thread. You want to talk about something different, start a thread on it.
> 
> .


Right, every Right winger on here, two posts later, posts up "what about isms", when they know they can't do anything else. Report away. The mods can read just about every thread on here, and find a "what about ism." Please do, maybe we can report every thread on here when the Right gets bogged down with nothing intelligent to offer. For once we agree. Let's settle this chronic "what about ism" nonsense once and for all. It will clean up a lot of shit around here.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> Thus far, most have come from the Republican side. Fake electors trying to overturn an election and voter purges by Republicans for no good reason are two big ones.
> 
> And now these suppression bills. That solidifies everything I have been saying. THEY DO NOT WANT MINORITIES VOTING. PERIOD!




Wow, another commie that thinks minorities can't follow the same rules as everyone else. LMAO

.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> The truth has no fool chief. But that's okay. I proved my point, and buried yours. Have a nice day.




Wow, two replies to the same post, are you stalking me?

.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> According to who? Some commie org?
> 
> .


Produce a counter argument. Lol! You can't.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> Right, every Right winger on here, two posts later, posts up "what about isms", when they know they can't do anything else. Report away. The mods can read just about every thread on here, and find a "what about ism." Please do, maybe we can report every thread on here when the Right gets bogged down with nothing intelligent to offer. For once we agree. Let's settle this chronic "what about ism" nonsense once and for all. It will clean up a lot of shit around here.




Yet here you are practicing something you pretend to detest. Carry on commie.

.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> Wow, another commie that thinks minorities can't follow the same rules as everyone else. LMAO
> 
> .


Southern U.S. states have closed 1,200 polling places in recent years: rights group  How is closing 1200 polling places in minority areas following the same rules?   By the way, didn't you say something about going off topic?


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> Produce a counter argument. Lol! You can't.




It would be off topic, I try to follow the rules. Perhaps you should try it.

.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> Yet here you are practicing something you pretend to detest. Carry on commie.
> 
> .


No, please do report. Time to clean it all up. I'm with you. "What about isms" by the Right are a bore any way.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> It would be off topic, I try to follow the rules. Perhaps you should try it.
> 
> .


I just replied to one where you weren't.   One thing we can say about you, you are straight full of shit.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> Southern U.S. states have closed 1,200 polling places in recent years: rights group  How is closing 1200 polling places in minority areas following the same rules?   By the way, didn't you say something about going off topic?




What percentage of all polling places would that constitute? And what does that have to do with illegal drop boxes in WI?

.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> Wow, another commie that thinks minorities can't follow the same rules as everyone else. LMAO
> 
> .


Can you prove I am a communist? No! That makes you a liar.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> What percentage of all polling places would that constitute? And what does that have to do with illegal drop boxes in WI?
> 
> .


*Wow, another commie that thinks minorities can't follow the same rules as everyone else. LMAO  *It has nothing to do with it. That's your post.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 17, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> Who's "we"?
> 
> .


Republicans in state government.

We’ve seen that Republicans aren’t terribly committed to trying to get as many people to vote as possible.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 17, 2022)

CowboyTed said:


> So how about having supervised ballot boxes and let people vote...


HaHaHa, Like the polls?  STFU moron.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How can you bring up something that was hidden? Illegal is illegal. The rule of law is the question here. Are we going to follow it or not?


Lol, it was not hidden. Those drop boxes have been there for years and had cameras on them so election officials both republican and Democrats could see everyone who used them. Now after this ruling the election is less safe as the ballots can still be mailed in the regular blue boxes which are much less secure.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> I don't see a link proving it is not factual. Where is it? LOL! When are you nincompoops going to understand, that just because your fantasies say it isn't factual, doesn't mean anything. Documented facts you fools. Get a clue.


Have you proven fraud did not happen?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 17, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Lol, it was not hidden. Those drop boxes have been there for years and had cameras on them so election officials both republican and Democrats could see everyone who used them. Now after this ruling the election is less safe as the ballots can still be mailed in the regular blue boxes which are much less secure.


I am talking about the fact the whole thing was illegal was hidden. Now it is out in the open and the election was run illegally. Deal with it. The world knows the election was stolen.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am talking about the fact the whole thing was illegal was hidden. Now it is out in the open and the election was run illegally. Deal with it. The world knows the election was stolen.


Lol, ok shortbus. Meanwhile they only cried foul when Trumpy boy started crying and ya can't change the rules after the fact. This ruling is also far from over it will be appealed.


----------



## BWK (Jan 17, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Have you proven fraud did not happen?


Yes! It was litigated, and you lost. Have you been successful in overturning that litigation? No! That's all the proof any sane person would need. Now, if you are Trump cultist, make believe fraud is the only thing you have. Thank God we don't use fantasy in this country right now.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 17, 2022)

BWK said:


> Can you prove I am a communist? No! That makes you a liar.




If it walks like a duck.......................

LMAO

.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 17, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Republicans in state government.
> 
> We’ve seen that Republicans aren’t terribly committed to trying to get as many people to vote as possible.




Yeah, that's the hyperbole you commies keep spewing with zero proof. Well other than you commies claiming minorities are intellectually incapable of following the same laws as everyone else. Oh, and we do object to the dead and noncitizens casting ballots.

.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 18, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> Yeah, that's the hyperbole you commies keep spewing with zero proof. Well other than you commies claiming minorities are intellectually incapable of following the same laws as everyone else. Oh, and we do object to the dead and noncitizens casting ballots.
> 
> .











						Revealed: Wisconsin's black and student populations at highest risk of voter purges
					

Guardian analysis finds those expected to vote Democrat nearly twice as likely to be flagged for removal from voting rolls




					www.theguardian.com
				




Tons of examples.

This isn't about people who are or aren't following the laws. It's about Republicans looking for any way to possible to win elections, which means doing things like this.


----------



## AMart (Jan 18, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> PJ Media
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no
> ...


How does it feel to be a retard?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 18, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Revealed: Wisconsin's black and student populations at highest risk of voter purges
> 
> 
> Guardian analysis finds those expected to vote Democrat nearly twice as likely to be flagged for removal from voting rolls
> ...


You mean like PA Dems breaking the rules of theit state constitution?

List the people who have been prevented from voting,

Why did thr Dems do this during counting?

Dems are changing the laws to rig elections.  Dems looking fir any way to possible to win elections, which means doing things like this:






Its called rigging an election,


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 18, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Dems are changing the laws to rig elections. Dems looking fir any way to possible to win elections, which means doing things like this:


The people on the other side of that window were an insane Trump supporting rabble who were screaming, banging and harassing workers.

This is what you guys have become. A bunch of unhinged thugs.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 18, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Revealed: Wisconsin's black and student populations at highest risk of voter purges
> 
> 
> Guardian analysis finds those expected to vote Democrat nearly twice as likely to be flagged for removal from voting rolls
> ...




I don't see a problem, your link clearly stated that many people move locally and are unaware they need to reregister. Others are a highly transient that aren't taking care of business. I bought a new house a few years ago, same city, same zip and I still had to reregister, change my drivers license, CHL and auto registrations. 

That said there can be mistakes made, but the folks are sent a notice so they can get ahead of it. And worse case they can register again on election day. People have to take responsibility for themselves, and you idiots need to stop using them as an excuse for your propaganda.

.


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> If it walks like a duck.......................
> 
> LMAO
> 
> .


Yea, you lied. What a waste of time you are.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 18, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Can't I collect votes from everyone in my neighborhood and turn in only the ones I like?
> 
> “The guidance from the Wisconsin Elections Commission on absentee ballot drop boxes was unlawful. There are just two legal methods to cast an absentee ballot in Wisconsin: through the mail or in-person at a clerk’s office. And voters must return their own ballots,” commented WILL Deputy Counsel Luke Berg. “We are pleased the court made this clear, providing Wisconsin voters with certainty for forthcoming elections.”
> 
> ...


Is that what the judge actually said?


----------



## BWK (Jan 18, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> You mean like PA Dems breaking the rules of theit state constitution?
> 
> List the people who have been prevented from voting,
> 
> ...


What laws are they changing to rig the elections? If you don't tell us, you're a pos liar. I'll be waiting.


----------

